# Here is my 1st attempt for a display



## loki13 (Sep 23, 2007)

I started late building props. I didn't get everything done that I wanted, but who does. The tombstones are made from luon with drywall mud on them for texture. I hope you like it.
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/album.php?aid=70885&id=1476910840


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great!!! Awesome 1st display!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I absolutely love this guy


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

SpectreTTM said:


> I absolutely love this guy


Agreed - that's awesome!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

look great !!!keep up the good work


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

yeah...love the pumpkin creep.
And you have some cute goblins there haunting the graveyard too


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Everything in your yard look awesome, very nice job!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

I like it all!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome first attempt. i loved the pumpkin guy!


----------



## loki13 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you so much for kind words. My wife is already shaking her head as to the plans I have for next year.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Ya, Your stuff blows mine away and I been doing it for a few years now.
Nice job. I also love that pumpkin guy.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Great Job.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great start, nice props.


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey, I sent you a friend request on FB. Your yard looks great!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice first attempt! You have a lot of yard to play with...keep up the good work!


----------



## E_Eisenheim (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm surprised no one else has said it yet, so I'll be the first....

I love the coffin with the light inside, awesome touch. I might have to add one of those to my yard next year.

You said your wife is already shaking her head? My wife was already coming up with ideas for our garage scene while I was scaring the crap out of the neighborhood handing out candy.


----------



## JasonXIII (Aug 24, 2010)

great first go, really like the toe pincher and how you lit it from inside


----------



## loki13 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks again. It means alot to me.
E, LOL I will say my is coming around to the vision in my head.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

This shot right here = perfection!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I love the cross tombstone and the decorations you put around it - it all looked great even when the wind tore it down, LOL..... great work!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's great for a first year. That pumpkin crawler thingy is really cool.


----------



## singe (Sep 18, 2010)

SpectreTTM said:


> I absolutely love this guy


like everyone else, i'm really enjoying your unique take on a display! and i extra appreciate all the handmade elements.


----------



## Haint (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice! Especially for a first display!


----------

